# Espresso Test Recorder



## multihamster (10. Mai 2022)

Hallo leute,

ich versuche einen simplen Espresso UI test auzuzeichnen. Ich starte dabei über /Run/Record Espresso Test meine app, klicke einen Button und öffne damit einer andere Activity wo mit ein bestimmter Text angezeigt wird, den ich mit einer Assertion überprüfe.
Der Recorder zeichnen alles super auf und generiert den Code aber sobald ich dann die fertige Testklasse laufen lasse kommt immer dieser Fehler (nullpointerException). Ich habe es schon mit verschieden Tests versucht, leider immer das gleiche.
Würde ich wirklich sehr freuen wenn jemand einen Tipp für mich hätte


----------



## mihe7 (10. Mai 2022)

Bin nicht im Thema aber offensichtlich tritt das Problem in BoardView.java, Zeile 58 auf. Wie sieht denn der Code aus?


----------



## wer112 (23. Mai 2022)

multihamster hat gesagt.:


> Anhang anzeigen 18172Hallo leute,
> 
> ich versuche einen simplen Espresso UI test auzuzeichnen. Ich starte dabei über /Run/Record Espresso Test meine app, klicke einen Button und öffne damit einer andere Activity wo mit ein bestimmter Text angezeigt wird, den ich mit einer Assertion überprüfe.
> Der Recorder zeichnen alles super auf und generiert den Code aber sobald ich dann die fertige Testklasse laufen lasse kommt immer dieser Fehler (nullpointerException). Ich habe es schon mit verschieden Tests versucht, leider immer das gleiche.
> Würde ich wirklich sehr freuen wenn jemand einen Tipp für mich hätte


Ohne den Code zu kennen, kann man nicht wirklich helfen.

Ich frage mich, was bei string arg == null ist. Vielleicht brauchst du dort ein Default Wert. 
Und kannst du den Code mal senden und mal die Zeile 58 Dunkel machen, damit wir das Problem sehen können?


----------

